# Best E-MTBs under $5000?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

What are the best out there under $5k or around that neighborhood? What do you like about them? Are they available? Full suspension mid-drive motors please.

Many, many are in this quest but there's not a lot of options. And the hard thing about E-MTBs is the entry price is pretty darn high for a beginner.

fc


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Not to mention almost everything is out of stock. October for some, mid 2022 for Orbea.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Got to be mail order. Yt decoy, canyon torquen, canyon spectraln, fezzari wire peak... Unfortunately I think only the Fez is available for order. Bikes-direct and luna cycles have sub 3k usd e-bikes, but their geo is terrible.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Got to be mail order. Yt decoy, canyon torquen, canyon spectraln, fezzari wire peak... Unfortunately I think only the Fez is available for order. Bikes-direct and luna cycles have sub 3k usd e-bikes, but their geo is terrible.


So get this.... I told a friend to order a Fezzari last week. Took him many nights to mull over it. Then when he pulled the trigger for a Fezzari, 25-35 weeks for deliver. Holy moly!!!!!!

Canyon does not accept pre-orders. They just do a notification email when stock arrives. They said that notification list is.... scary in size.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

There isn't one.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

In stock, ready to rock.









COPPERHEAD EVO AM 2


COPPERHEAD EVO AM 2




www.bullsbikesusa.com





.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The $4600 Marin Alpine Trail E1 has geo I like (as a 5' 7" rider). Not much else beyond that though, besides the 10-speed Shimano drivetrain being a sensible way to lower the cost.

Supposedly expected in-stock sometime between Mar-July '21.

The spec of the $6000 E2 is pretty compelling for the 1400 price increase.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

I soon will get a Giant Trance E2+ 2021.( red) 
Not sure how much it is in the us. 
Spec wise it's not the best, but not bad either. 
And I don't have to wait weeks, or month's. 

My local bike shop is preparing it. 
They told my that Giant does not have a stock problem, because they are a big manufacturer. And that they are very reliable. 

Also the bike in rl looks much better than on the pictures.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I have owned a YT Decoy and now a Commencal Meta 29. Both have been good bikes for me, and I have had positive experiences with both of their customer service interactions in the US. I would recommend either for someone looking to get a "budget" ebike. For reference the Commencal Meta TR comes with the 630wh battery and EP8 motor for $5300 out the door. The cheapest SC ebike with that same exact battery/motor is $8900 + taxes. 

The higher end Marin does look like a good option that is in line with Commencal/YT as far as value. 

Not a fan of the Ferrari brand, their bikes just look cheap to the eye for me. Even though the bikes seem like pretty good value as well, especially if you don't need the latest and greatest components. I do wish it would at least come with the 630wh battery though. 500 is kinda small by today's standards. Same thing with Canyon, they just released their new long travel ebike and the biggest battery you can get s a 500wh.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

The name Fezzari and is resemblance and non-association with the famous car brand with similar spelling just give the wrong impression for me. Some how I just feel like another infomercial knockoff. Talk about marketing and names that inspires, or not. Remember all those lame names for bike brand from UK? Same issue for me personally. Does taking a sticker off void the warranty? I prefer not to explore that route.

They are great bike at a heck of a price. I even helped a friend order a Fezzari. But personally I just dont have the heart to buy one.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yamaha YDX Moro $4,499 + tax is under $5,000 





Electric Mountain Bike YDX-Moro | Yamaha E Bikes







www.yamahabicycles.com


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

You'd have to be an e-idiot to spend 5k on a bike.....


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Phillbo said:


> You'd have to be an e-idiot to spend 5k on a bike.....


I've got three bikes that are >$5K...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Jack7782 said:


> Yamaha YDX Moro $4,499 + tax is under $5,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too ugly for me...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

RBoardman said:


> Too ugly for me...
> View attachment 1916799


Yup. What the heck happened? Also the geometry is crazy! Different for various sizes.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Phillbo said:


> You'd have to be an e-idiot to spend 5k on a bike.....


You trolling? Not even sub-par.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Just talked to Jenson and they said they had a bunch in stock. I'll research them more but I know the Orbeas are good, especially the lightweight Rise.






Electric Mountain Bikes: Full Suspension & Hardtail eBikes | Jenson USA







snp.link


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Yup. What the heck happened? Also the geometry is crazy! Different for various sizes.


Look who is ripping the Yamaha


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

Jack7782 said:


> Look who is ripping the Yamaha
> View attachment 1916859


He's paid to ride them. The bike is garbage.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

CHROMAG19 said:


> He's paid to ride them. The bike is garbage.


Yes, but he is faster than you on whatever bike you ride ha ha


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Jack7782 said:


> Look who is ripping the Yamaha
> View attachment 1916859


Anything Lopes rides make me not want to own one.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I like the split twin tube design. Low CoG, extra standover clearance, and max saddle slammage are big bonuses.

If it had the geo and spec of the Marin Alpine Trail E2, I'd consider it.

I wish more ebikes had range extension in mind. I don't want a fast bike, I want an adventure bike that can comfortably access more remote reaches of nature.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> Yamaha YDX Moro $4,499 + tax is under $5,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Francis Cebedo said:


> Yup. What the heck happened? Also the geometry is crazy! Different for various sizes.


I think Yamaha's "S" is everybody else's "XS"-ish, and Yamaha's "L" is everyone else's "XL"-ish. They're spanning too much size range with only 3 sizes.

Assuming they're measuring it correctly... that seat tube angle is wack. The mile-long chainstay/rear center length suggests that no error (at least not in terms of measurement) has been made. And we're talking about a rear designed exclusively for 27.5".


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

After riding off road Moto, I obviously trust the Yamaha brand. Id try it, but it is 50+ lbs.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I feel bad for Yamaha, with how people are judging them so simply.

+brian lopes, brand recognition
-not fond of the look, brian lopes, 50+ lb, wide spacing between 3 sizes



Judging compared to other emtb options, based on value and the other traits like low CoG at least is fair.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Varaxis said:


> I feel bad for Yamaha, with how people are judging them so simply.
> 
> +brian lopes, brand recognition
> -not fond of the look, brian lopes, 50+ lb, wide spacing between 3 sizes
> ...


You're missing the 70 degree seat tube angle (!) and 1" longer chainstays relative to other 27.5" eMTBs (!) Even 29er eMTBs have _much shorter_ chainstays. You only see that sort of chainstay length on department-store BLOs.

50+ lbs is par for an aluminum-framed low-to-mid-end eMTB. But a bike that effectively only comes in XS, M or XL _should be_ a deal-breaker for a rider who would be better-fitted on a size S or L on another brand of bike.

I mean, there's almost 2" of top tube length difference between each successive size on the YDX-Moro.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I'd give a Yamaha a test ride. They've been making off road motorized bikes for a long time. Longer than any other e-bike manufacturer that I'm aware of, they might just know what they're doing. Only problem for me is no local dealers.

As far as sizing goes, motorcycles only come in one size, and people seem to manage just fine on them. XS, M, and XL are probably all anyone really needs.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

_CJ said:


> I'd give a Yamaha a test ride. They've been making off road motorized bikes for a long time. Longer than any other e-bike manufacturer that I'm aware of, they might just know what they're doing. Only problem for me is no local dealers.
> 
> As far as sizing goes, motorcycles only come in one size, and people seem to manage just fine on them. XS, M, and XL are probably all anyone really needs.


Just because they have their logo on the ebike, does not mean there is any correlation. KTM is arguably the leader in innovation and design for off-road dirt bikes, and yet their ebikes are junk and so outdated.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

RBoardman said:


> Just because they have their logo on the ebike, does not mean there is any correlation. KTM is arguably the leader in innovation and design for off-road dirt bikes, and yet their ebikes are junk and so outdated.


Au contraire


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Jack7782 said:


> Au contraire


Ok, I just took a look at their website and seems like they have quite a few ebikes now that are more than capable. This is what I was referring to as "outdated junk". And I believe this bike was from 2019, even though it looks like it could be from 2012.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

RBoardman said:


> Ok, I just took a look at their website and seems like they have quite a few ebikes now that are more than capable. This is what I was referring to as "outdated junk". And I believe this bike was from 2019, even though it looks like it could be from 2012.
> 
> View attachment 1917034


Is that a 16T chainring???


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

DtEW said:


> Is that a 16T chainring???


Lol. For climbing the bike without the motor at 0.5mph?


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

RBoardman said:


> Just because they have their logo on the ebike, does not mean there is any correlation. KTM is arguably the leader in innovation and design for off-road dirt bikes, and yet their ebikes are junk and so outdated.


That's really kind of a shitty thing to accuse them of without any sort of factual information to support it.

FYI, Yamaha holds patents on their bike, motor, and batteries. They didn't just slap some stickers on the same bike everyone else is using, but they DO license their motors and battery systems to other companies.

Here's a little info on their e-bike history:





Land Mobility : Electrically Power Assisted Bicycles - Business Operations | YAMAHA MOTOR CO., LTD.


Introducing Yamaha Motor Land Mobility : Electrically Power Assisted Bicycles




global.yamaha-motor.com





.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

DtEW said:


> Is that a 16T chainring???


That's an older Bosch design. The chainring turned faster than the crank, so smaller gear. It was used by several bike manufacturers, and proved to be quite reliable, but yeah, visually off-putting, so they changed it.

.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

_CJ said:


> That's an older Bosch design. The chainring turned faster than the crank, so smaller gear. It was used by several bike manufacturers, and proved to be quite reliable, but yeah, visually off-putting, so they changed it.


I can think of a pretty big reason why it was relegated to the dustbin other than merely "visually off-putting": It necessarily relies on multiplier gearing (read: lossy) transmitting power from the cranks to the chainring, as opposed to the almost lossless coupling of a sprag clutch as it is on all e-bikes today.

If the e-bike was in a mode mostly-powered by the motor, this is no big deal. But if it's in a mode mostly-powered by the rider, this would be needlessly lossy. In total, it is now an obsolete design because in the context of an Class I eMTB, there is 1) no real shortage of motor power, and a definite limit to human power; and 2) you already have to run the motor through reduction gearing anyways, and a higher reduction isn't going to necessarily impart more transmission loss. The cost is that the overall motor unit will need to be beefed-up to deal with the higher torque at the output.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

DtEW said:


> I can think of a pretty big reason why it was relegated to the dustbin other than merely "visually off-putting": It necessarily relies on multiplier gearing (read: lossy) transmitting power from the cranks to the chainring, as opposed to the almost lossless coupling of a sprag clutch as it is on all e-bikes today.
> 
> If the e-bike was in a mode mostly-powered by the motor, this is no big deal. But if it's in a mode mostly-powered by the rider, this would be needlessly lossy. In total, it is now an obsolete design because in the context of an Class I eMTB, there is 1) no real shortage of motor power, and a definite limit to human power; and 2) you're already have to run the motor through reduction gearing anyways, and a higher reduction isn't going to necessarily impart more transmission loss.


ummm, okay. And your point? An outdated design is outdated? It's not like they're using it anymore. What's next? V-brakes suck, and Shimano is a **** company for ever having used them?

.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

_CJ said:


> ummm, okay. And your point? An outdated design is outdated? It's not like they're using it anymore. What's next? V-brakes suck, and Shimano is a **** company for ever having used them?


My point is that you say things that obscure reality.

It's like saying Saddam Hussein is no longer the president of Iraq because he was unpopular. While one can bend oneself into a pretzel to confirm this claim... it really reflects no version of reality that anybody else knows. It is technically truthful, but is really just a lie.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

_CJ said:


> That's really kind of a shitty thing to accuse them of without any sort of factual information to support it.
> 
> FYI, Yamaha holds patents on their bike, motor, and batteries. They didn't just slap some stickers on the same bike everyone else is using, but they DO license their motors and battery systems to other companies.
> 
> ...


Good for Yamaha, they put a lot of time and effort to designing an ebike from top to bottom, and the resulting product is something no one wants with geo that makes you scratch your head.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

It's cruiser geo. For people who want to plop their ass on a saddle like it were a couch and pedal easily, on something that still looks like a normal bike.

Most ebikes started this way, based on the belief that older people with money would be buying them. The demand was kind of unexpected from fit and able shredders who confidently charge down the trail, who want something that is comparable to bike-of-the-year classic MTB handling. I guess they expected more resistance/luddism...


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Jack7782 said:


> Yamaha YDX Moro $4,499 + tax is under $5,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks too much like a motocross bike.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

CrozCountry said:


> Looks too much like a motocross bike.


Yellow, monoshock YZ250 and Pierre Karsmarkers is first thing I thought of


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

RBoardman said:


> Good for Yamaha, they put a lot of time and effort to designing an ebike from top to bottom, and the resulting product is something no one wants with geo that makes you scratch your head.


Have you ridden one? Kind of hard to make a judgement like that if you haven't. They've sold thousands, so it would appear somebody wants them. The geo is certainly different, but so were slack head tube angles and wide bars at one point.

.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Jack7782 said:


> Yellow, monoshock YZ250 and Pierre Karsmarkers is first thing I thought of


Yes, in a world were electric mountain bike companies are trying to make their bikes look as close as possible to normal mountain bikes, they blatantly did the opposite. That by itself will be a deal breaker to many people.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

_CJ said:


> Have you ridden one? Kind of hard to make a judgement like that if you haven't. They've sold thousands, so it would appear somebody wants them. The geo is certainly different, but so were slack head tube angles and wide bars at one point.
> 
> .


I have not ridden one, I do not know a single person (not counting sponsored riders) that owns one, and have never even seen one being ridden in the wild. And a lot of the places I ride have a majority ridership by ebikers. I am bring harsh and unfair, but judging by the geo numbers and looks you'll never catch me on one.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

So here is my bike. 
Looks pretty sweet and the reprogrammed Yamaha motor has like zero resitance when turned off, or at the speed limit.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

RBoardman said:


> I have not ridden one, I do not know a single person (not counting sponsored riders) that owns one, and have never even seen one being ridden in the wild. And a lot of the places I ride have a majority ridership by ebikers. I am bring harsh and unfair, but judging by the geo numbers and looks you'll never catch me on one.


Here you go:






Yamaha Forum


Discuss the brand, its products and upcoming models.




electricbikereview.com





.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

OneTrustMan said:


> So here is my bike.
> Looks pretty sweet and the reprogrammed Yamaha motor has like zero resitance when turned off, or at the speed limit.
> View attachment 1918714
> View attachment 1918715


Is that a 2020 Trance E+ Pro for $4,500? If so it is under $5,000 - but I wonder if they are still available for sale these days?


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Varaxis said:


> I don't want a fast bike, I want an adventure bike that can comfortably access more remote reaches of nature.


Me too.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> Pierre Karsmarkers is first thing I thought of


Karsmakers, I get it. Saw him race a couple major events in KS & MO.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Jack7782 said:


> Is that a 2020 Trance E+ Pro for $4,500? If so it is under $5,000 - but I wonder if they are still available for sale these days?


That is a brand new 2021 E2+ model.
It has now a 625 battery.
Spec wise it's ok. It was 4999€


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

OneTrustMan said:


> That is a brand new 2021 E2+ model.
> It has now a 625 battery.
> Spec wise it's ok. It was 4999€


That makes it over $6,000 USD - plus MY 2021 not available on Giant USA website


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

DtEW said:


> I think Yamaha's "S" is everybody else's "XS"-ish, and Yamaha's "L" is everyone else's "XL"-ish. They're spanning too much size range with only 3 sizes.
> 
> Assuming they're measuring it correctly... that seat tube angle is wack. The mile-long chainstay/rear center length suggests that no error (at least not in terms of measurement) has been made. And we're talking about a rear designed exclusively for 27.5".


Correct. That is what I noticed as well. Good to get in the game but Version 1.0 woes.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Since last july 8 i have a 2020 Giant Stance E. For the price it was the best Ebike ever.
The 2021 is now 29in but almost the same, 130fr/120rear.
That Giant/Yamaha system is reliable, 100% fun, zero issue.
Without a car i just ride everyday.
Maybe this one or the Trance will make you smile.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Loll said:


> The name Fezzari and is resemblance and non-association with the famous car brand with similar spelling just give the wrong impression for me. Some how I just feel like another infomercial knockoff. Talk about marketing and names that inspires, or not. Remember all those lame names for bike brand from UK? Same issue for me personally. Does taking a sticker off void the warranty? I prefer not to explore that route.
> 
> They are great bike at a heck of a price. I even helped a friend order a Fezzari. But personally I just dont have the heart to buy one.


Yes, unfortunate name, but good company, great bikes and consumer direct pricing.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm glad some brands are not just simply copying bicycle traditions.

3 sizes with 2" of top tube difference between sizes doesn't sound that strange if you consider differences in body dimensions. Torso and arm length increase by a lot more than 2" between a 5'10" rider and 6'4" rider.

Was looking at JensonUSA and saw an Intense Tazer Expert for 5999. Never knew Intense had such value, delivering carbon frames and premium spec that rivals other value-oriented brands. Was looking at a Marin Alpine Trail E2, with similar spec, but alloy frame and simpler suspension. More interested in the geo of the Marin, but that pricing is surprising...


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

_CJ said:


> That's an older Bosch design. The chainring turned faster than the crank, so smaller gear. It was used by several bike manufacturers, and proved to be quite reliable, but yeah, visually off-putting, so they changed it.


Also, NOT RELIABLE. Felt (really) seal issues.






WARNING! To Bosch powered ebike owners (pre 2020)


I have posted this on the general forum in the hope of reaching as many Bosch powered bike owners as possible. About a year to 18 months ago, Bosch started supplying and fitting a felt seal. It fitted behind the circlip on the right hand side of the crankshaft, in the space between the...




www.emtbforums.com


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Varaxis said:


> I'm glad some brands are not just simply copying bicycle traditions.
> 
> 3 sizes with 2" of top tube difference between sizes doesn't sound that strange if you consider differences in body dimensions. Torso and arm length increase by a lot more than 2" between a 5'10" rider and 6'4" rider.
> 
> Was looking at JensonUSA and saw an Intense Tazer Expert for 5999. Never knew Intense had such value, delivering carbon frames and premium spec that rivals other value-oriented brands. Was looking at a Marin Alpine Trail E2, with similar spec, but alloy frame and simpler suspension. More interested in the geo of the Marin, but that pricing is surprising...


Nobody wants the Intense Tazer because of the goofy battery arrangement. It was pretty universally panned in most of the bike review comparisons I've seen.

.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

_CJ said:


> Nobody wants the Intense Tazer because of the goofy battery arrangement. It was pretty universally panned in most of the bike review comparisons I've seen.
> 
> .


It's light, descends well, and the battery can fit in you backpack 10x easier than most others. Yes, it looks pregnant and comes in caution tape yellow, but the bike itself is not bad.


----------



## Pattle (Jul 14, 2010)

Just skimmed the thread, to see if anyone mentioned the X1 from Luna, same distributors of the Sur Ron. It isn't stealth, but still fairly low profile. The price point sure is nice.

X1 Enduro EBIKE - Luna Cycle

There was a video comparison done vs the Levo last year that is pretty good:

Luna X1 Enduro Vs Specialized Turbo Levo Carbon Ebikes Head to Head Review - YouTube


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Pattle said:


> Just skimmed the thread, to see if anyone mentioned the X1 from Luna, same distributors of the Sur Ron. It isn't stealth, but still fairly low profile. The price point sure is nice.
> 
> X1 Enduro EBIKE - Luna Cycle
> 
> ...


Looks like a bike you'd get at Walmart.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

The bike looks OK the price is quite low. Can you remove the throttle and tune it down to Class 1 specs? If so, your only obstacle should be availability


----------



## Garradmiller (May 1, 2021)

Got my new KHS 6555+E for $3700 from pros closet. Was an instance where they had bought the bike new direct from the manufacturer. There is very little info oit there on it but it's working well so far. I have seen a few pop up on there may be more coming but not sure.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Pattle said:


> Just skimmed the thread, to see if anyone mentioned the X1 from Luna, same distributors of the Sur Ron. It isn't stealth, but still fairly low profile. The price point sure is nice.
> 
> X1 Enduro EBIKE - Luna Cycle
> 
> ...


Of the people who have actually gotten them, they seem pretty happy across the board. Problem seems to be supply, like most everyone else, so you might be waiting a while.

This bike was on my short list, but I ended up going with a Bulls E-Stream, and I've been happy with it for what it is. My only issue is one of personal preference, in that the bike is so "monster truck", and I'm more of a traditional XC or back country rider. I'm looking pretty hard at Trek's E-Caliber for my next bike, maybe next year, or the year after when my warranty expires. Big plus for me with E-Caliber is the removable motor and battery, so I could use the bike analog or powered, and get myself down to one bike that does it all.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

Jack7782 said:


> Yes, but he is faster than you on whatever bike you ride ha ha


No sh*t ! What does that have to do with a sh*t bike?


----------

